
Nura: Headphones that learn and adapt to your unique hearing - toast76
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nura/nura-headphones-that-learn-and-adapt-to-your-uniqu
======
lukeh
I've tried them out (one of the founders is a friend, and my music is in the
clip) – they sound great. The hearing profiling is pretty amazing from an
engineering/audiology perspective.

------
toast76
I'm not affiliated, and whilst I'm generally super sceptical of hardware
kickstarters, this gets my backing!

